# New rod



## myk (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Tommy
Just wanted to let you know that I fished with the Beach last night. I really like it. It's a very easy rod to throw, even with a wet deck on a pier. What impressed me the most was how well it fights a fish. No, unfortunately, I didn't get a drum on it, but I did get two nice sharks. If I can ever sell the Purglas, I may buy another one. 


Mike


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Mike,

I'm glad you like it. It is one of my favorites (I just can't decide between the Beach and the Big Beach...lol) and really does do it all well. Casts GREAT, loads easy and fights a fish very well.

I'll be back in 2 weeks and should have a Rock Rod (think Beach on 'roids) with me then. You need to try it and the Big Beach.

See ya soon champ.. 

Tommy


----------

